# RASH on breast PICTURES



## audy82 (Oct 11, 2006)

: Please HELP! I've had this rash for over a month now, my son's ped thought it may be fungal so she prescribed me an antifungal cream along with a steroid cream but I had to wash it off my breast every time I nursed and it was such a pain so I tried using vitamin E, tea-tree oil, dr. bachs rescue cream, lanolin, antibacterial ointment like neosporin, nothing helped so I tried the creams she prescribed, it didn't help either!

Then I saw a doctor and she said it looked like a virus? She gave me an oral antiviral med. and I couldn't nurse for 3 days! IT WAS HELL! My son was clawing at my shirt at night, we were both in tears, and it didn't help! The tests came back negative the next week for a virus. I'm scared to go back to the doctor now!!! Can any one tell me what this is? It weeps all day, I have to wash my bras every night. It's painfull and growing, It's now spreding to the other breast! Any insight is appreciated! Thank You!

http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/f...otobucket2.jpg

http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/f...hotobucket.jpg


----------



## Fyrestorm (Feb 14, 2006)

Could it be thrush? Is your DCs mouth ok?

Here is a pic of it on the babe as well as the breast:

THRUSH


----------



## audy82 (Oct 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fyrestorm* 
Could it be thrush? Is your DCs mouth ok?

Here is a pic of it on the babe as well as the breast:

THRUSH

I was wondering if it was thrush a while ago too, but my son has no symptoms of thrush. It does kind of look like that pic though! I am trying to find more pics of thrush on breasts online now! Thank You!


----------



## pbjmama (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah, looks like thrush to me. Is it super sore? I mean, it looks like that hurts









It doesn't seem like your doctor is very informed about breastfeeding (hope you don't mind me saying!) so maybe check out kellymom.com for thrush treatment. Your child does not have to have symptoms for it to be thrush. If you think that is what it is the first thing I would start with are vinegar and water washes after every feeding - it will help you feel better and help clear the yeast from your breast.


----------



## Breastfeeding Insomniac (Jan 15, 2007)

For some reason your pics are not working for me, but I am wondering from reading your description if it is Impetigo which shows up as a skin infection and looks reddish with a dried crusty honey colored drainage. It tends to spread from one breast to the other. Usual treatment is antibiotic cream and sometimes antibiotics by mouth. Is there another MD you can go to? I am so upset that this MD kept you from bf for three days when u probably could have bf all along. No matter what meds you get for this, come here and ask someone to look it up for you, most times its compatible w/ bf.


----------



## PiePie (Oct 2, 2006)

mastitis?


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

I had very itchy, red, splotchy rash on my breasts and painful breastfeeding.

I think it was yeast, even though my baby hadn't yet shown any signs of thrush. Fortunately my midwives had me start with yeast protocols right away: cleaning my breasts with a vinegar and water solution --1 part vinegar, 4-5 parts water-- after each feeding (this may sting the way your breast looks, but you can dilute it more at first), probiotics --acidophilus for me and bifidus for baby--, and avoiding sugar, yeast and refined carbohydrates. Mine cleared up quickly after that.

I don't know about impetigo, so maybe you should look into it too.

I hope it gets better soon!


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

holy crap! i haven't evr seen anything like that. I vote for callendula cream


----------



## guitarmama (Jul 7, 2005)

Thrush would show up on both breasts at the same time, so I doubt that's what it is since it started on one and spread to the other. Could it be some form of dermatitis like eczema? I know that with eczema you should dry it if it's moist and keep it moist if it's dry. Hmm, you might want to give your steroid cream an other try. I know it's a pain to wipe off every time you nurse, but you should give a chance to do its thing. *Find yourself an LC!!!* Drs are usless when it comes to anything to do with breastfeeding.
Many hugs to you. I've been there with the "unknown boob rash". It's a real drag!


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

I have something similar on just one breast, for me it started when ds was sick and had a lazy latch on that breast, i got some grazes and irritation from his teeth, the latch is corrected again but it got dry and cracked, and now with my hormonal surge with af getting ready to come to town, and now is in town, its more like a dermatitis. I have been reapplying lanolin as much as possible since its dry and cracked, and its healing really well.

I thought it could be trush at the start, but because it was only one nipple, no symptoms in either me or ds, i just treated it like dry irritated skin. The oozing sounds like it has got a little infected or irritated at all the treatments and changes its going through. are you wearing a bra all the time? a big part of my healing is not wearing any bra and wearing loose clothing on the top so that it can breathe and airdry etc.


----------



## Lact-o-Mama (Jan 27, 2006)

It looks like a seriously advanced Staphlococcus Infection to me. The guess of Impetigo was a good one too, but I don't see any crustiness anywhere. Even the Yeast/Thrush...hmm, could be that too, but it's less likely (although still possible) to be if Mom isnt having some burning pain etc.
I would get some abx's right away. In the meantime keep nursing and allow your breastmilk to air dry on the infected areas.
No bras and light shirts, if at all.

**I'm not one to run to abx's either, but those boobies looks SO painful..in cases like this, abx's are beneficial.


----------



## yarngoddess (Dec 27, 2006)

:




























:

I have no advice. Just a bump! Hang in there and hugs!


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

I do not think it is mastitis. At least, mine didn't look that way. My mastitis looked like a red triangle.


----------



## audy82 (Oct 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wonderwahine* 
I have something similar on just one breast, for me it started when ds was sick and had a lazy latch on that breast, i got some grazes and irritation from his teeth, the latch is corrected again but it got dry and cracked, and now with my hormonal surge with af getting ready to come to town, and now is in town, its more like a dermatitis. I have been reapplying lanolin as much as possible since its dry and cracked, and its healing really well.

I thought it could be trush at the start, but because it was only one nipple, no symptoms in either me or ds, i just treated it like dry irritated skin. The oozing sounds like it has got a little infected or irritated at all the treatments and changes its going through. are you wearing a bra all the time? a big part of my healing is not wearing any bra and wearing loose clothing on the top so that it can breathe and airdry etc.

I thought it was just from him teething and gnawing on it at first, we had gotten lazy and he was nursing on that side more than the other. I do get patches of exzema some times on my hands, but they are more like dry cracked/bloody patches. I'll ask the dr. I'm in korea for the next few months and not sure if I could find a lactation consultant that speaks english.

I have been using some vinigar solution today and it's been helping with the weeping atleast. My nipples would ooze and then stick to my bras or shirts and it was painfull to rip them apart every time I nursed, like every 30-60 minutes for my snacker







I had been leaning to the other side, but now that side is getting a little rash too.

I'm scared to take antibiotic in case it is thrush, I will try and get into the doctor and have them do tests to find out what it is or is not for sure!
Thanks for all the help and advice because now I have a list of things I want him to consider and test for!


----------



## pbjmama (Sep 20, 2007)

Thrush does not always show up on both breasts. I would not start abx unless you have a temp and other syptoms. Keep up the vinegar, start on acidopholius if you haven't, get some grapefruit seed extract (health food store) and start that too. Wash all your towels and bras in hot hot water. Do not use towels/bras more than once. Wash hands after everything. You will need to get treatment for your baby too so you don't just pass the yeast back and forth.

If it isn't thrush these treatments won't do any harm but if it is you will be up on it. I had thrush on and off for months. It can be a ***** to get rid of.

Here is alot more info, please read. You may get lucky and kick it with one treatment but if you don't you will have all this info at your fingertips.
http://www.kellymom.com/bf/concerns/...es.html#basics


----------



## ejbamommy (Sep 12, 2007)

I am unsure what it is BUT I do know that thrush doesn't always show up on both breasts at once and doesn't even always show up immediately on the baby. I had thrush and only had it on one side for a bit and my DD never really got any symptoms from it!
good luck!


----------



## akbirdy (Sep 26, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

I hope you are able to find out what it is! I vote for staph infection or eczema that's infected. I've had both thrush and masititis and it didn't look like that.


----------



## nikihodges (Jul 29, 2006)

im a nurse it dosen't look like eczema....did they culture the discharge? i would do the washing the bras, towels baby toys anything that comes in contact with your boobs or babys mouth in vinegar that for sure...can you expose your breast to direct sunlight a few times a day? plus the less bra wearing the better...good luck it looks real bad


----------



## Breastfeeding Insomniac (Jan 15, 2007)

For some reason on my home and office comp, this link is broken for me, but it seems as if everyone else can see it. Can someone send me the photobucket url to my email? Then maybe I can help the OP.
Thanks!
[email protected]


----------



## Breastfeeding Insomniac (Jan 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blondimom728* 
For some reason on my home and office comp, this link is broken for me, but it seems as if everyone else can see it. Can someone send me the photobucket url to my email? Then maybe I can help the OP.
Thanks!
[email protected]

Thank you to the 2 wonderful mamas who emailed me the pics!








I hope I can help this mama w/ her rash







:


----------



## yarngoddess (Dec 27, 2006)

I hope we get a UPDATE on this post- I'm very curious about what exactly this rash is and what this mom does to get rid of it.


----------



## luminesce (Aug 6, 2006)

I don't want to be an alarmist or scare you unnecessarily but mention Paget's disease to your doctor. This is a scary but *VERY RARE* disease that when caught early can be treated.

http://www.a-zbreastcancer.com/articles/pagets.htm

You said it it is spreading to the other breast which would likely mean this isn't something to worry about (Paget's disease does not spread to the other breast!) but I had to mention it just in case!

ETA: I'd probably also mention inflammatory breast cancer which is also *rare* but just to be sure. (Sorry - I'm a medical journal junkie which makes me always think of the worst case scenario!)

http://www.ibcresearch.org/symptoms/


----------



## Breastfeeding Insomniac (Jan 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *serenitii* 
I don't want to be an alarmist or scare you unnecessarily but mention Paget's disease to your doctor. This is a scary but *VERY RARE* disease that when caught early can be treated.

http://www.a-zbreastcancer.com/articles/pagets.htm

You said it it is spreading to the other breast which would likely mean this isn't something to worry about (Paget's disease does not spread to the other breast!) but I had to mention it just in case!

ETA: I'd probably also mention inflammatory breast cancer which is also *rare* but just to be sure. (Sorry - I'm a medical journal junkie which makes me always think of the worst case scenario!)

http://www.ibcresearch.org/symptoms/

This is def something anyone treating this mom would have to rule out, but judging the pictures and the description, I don't think this is anything she needs to worry about. My guess is areolar eczema. Hopefully mom will post a happy update soon


----------



## audy82 (Oct 11, 2006)

Hey Ya'll sorry it took me so long to get back on here! I was able to see a RN and I gave here a HUGE list of what I thought it might be, thrush, impetigo, ring worm, eczema, staph, inflammatory breast cancer, pagets disease, mastitis, fungus or parasite, she thinks it's thrush. I asked her to do some tests, I had 3 doctors/nurses misdiagnose me over the past month, she did a skin scraping and said she didn't see any yeast but she wanted to treat my son and I for it anyway. She has prescribed us nystatin. I put it on my breasts after nursing, which for my snacker is about every hour! And I give it to him 4x a day. I was really thinking it was areola eczema because I have a history of eczema and an outbreak on my hands right now BUT the nystatin seems to be working! The skin has grown back and the wounds no longer weep. I will try and get some new pics up soon. I really hope it is just thrush, she said she thought I had slight mastitis too? She wanted me to take an antibiotic but I told her I thought that would make the thrush worse since it's yeast and I would hold off. Thanks for all your help ladies!


----------



## audy82 (Oct 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blondimom728* 
Thank you to the 2 wonderful mamas who emailed me the pics!








I hope I can help this mama w/ her rash







:

Special thanks to you for all your sincere help.


----------

